# UK mosses/temperate rain forest



## Reuben (12 Jan 2014)

Hi, 

Just thought some folk here might like a few photos from where I live.  There are areas of 'Atlantic oak rainforest'.  These ancient woodlands get regular rainfall and have a very diverse population of mosses and Lichens.  

I'm no expert on these things (so don't ask!) but there's some plants that grow in the burns which flow through these woodlands that look very similar to some we use.  These woods are pretty 'pristine'  Generally no grazing livestock beyond the odd red deer, and very seldom visited/meddled with by humans.


The trees have lots of epiphytes


Typical woodland burn


Mosses, these form dense carpets on the forest floor, sometimes you come across huge mounds of sphagnum moss


Thanks


----------



## Yo-han (12 Jan 2014)

And this is in the UK? Beautiful shots btw!!


----------



## Reuben (12 Jan 2014)

Isle of Mull, Scottish west coast.  Thanks!


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Jan 2014)

Brilliant photos good for aquascape ideas. Like the one with the stream waterfall effect running through,suppose you could replicate the idea with moss,wood,sand and hairgrasses.


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Jan 2014)

Fantastic photos and lovely too see - thanks for sharing them


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2014)

Hi all,
Brilliant, it would be well worth buying the BBS field guide to mosses & liverworts: <Field Guide purchase>. Have you ever run into Prasad from Trehnish Farm? I've corresponded with him in the past, but I've not heard from him for a while.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Reuben (12 Jan 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Brilliant, it would be well worth buying the BBS field guide to mosses & liverworts: . Have you ever run into Prasad from Trehnish Farm? I've corresponded with him in the past, but I've not heard from him for a while.


 
Book looks good!  Haven't met him, but have heard about him.


----------



## Phlash (12 Jan 2014)

Great pics, superb place for a walk.


----------



## TOO (12 Jan 2014)

These are inspirational!

Thomas


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Jan 2014)

awesome place...this is what I miss over here, nature at it's best without garbage at every corner


----------



## Reuben (13 Jan 2014)

Thanks all,  
Encouraged by peoples enthusiasm here are a few more;

the lichens enlarge after rainfall and look quite impressive


Typical oak wood habitat

This is about 30cm across

This is a huge boulder, about 11ft high above ground


This species grows in abundance higher up in the trees along the branches, sometime forming a dense coating


Thanks


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Jan 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.....AWESOME!....
I really love this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reuben (13 Jan 2014)

Martin in China said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.....AWESOME!.... I really love this, thanks for sharing.


 
I heard somewhere that northern China, does have similar woodland to this , but I think it was in the context of the fact they are deforesting it


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jan 2014)

Hi all,
The big lichen is a real oceanic speciality, _Lobaria pulmonaria_ <Lobaria pulmonaria | The British Lichen Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Reuben (13 Jan 2014)

Nice website.


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2014)

Superb images Ruben.


----------



## mlgt (13 Jan 2014)

Fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tmiravent (15 Jan 2014)

very green and very nice!
cheers


----------

